# Salt Water Aquarium for HS curriculum in Life Sciences



## Sandsifter (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok so this request is a little off the wall, well maybe. I myself have been into salt water aqauriums for 3 years. I understand what I am doing and why. I am going after a teaching certification in Life Sciences for grades 7 thru 12, and I am trying to find curriculum guidelines that could be incorporated into Life Sciences. Any thoughts and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I do have a BS in Marine Science but never went down the education teaching path.


----------

